# Camera insurance in Canada



## pardus (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi, I home based business in Canada and recently my home insurance pulled the plug on my home business add-on. I have clients in the states and apparently is too much liability and now because of that denial other insurance companies wont insure my business as an add-on to my home policy. This is pretty ridiculous, in the 14 years I have been operating, never had a claim. 

Anyway, need to get insurance. I do travel outside north america for photography and video work so whatever plan i get needs to cover that travel. I did find one company that would do it but is $5000 a year which just seems crazy. 

Does anyone have a recommendation?


----------

